# LaDue



## mxer346 (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any reports on whats biting at Ladue and where. Going out there on Sunday. I will have a boat. just wondering what's hitting. Thanks!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

White Perch...wherever there is water.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> White Perch...wherever there is water.


Lol! Truth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

how did white perch get in ladue? i highly doubt european freighters are to blame there. did someone think it would be a good idea to dump an invassive species into that kind of environment?


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Two 3 lb. Bass on spinnerbaits, one 4lber on a Buzzbait near the island south of the causeway yesterday. A 4lber and a Walleye on a DT4 and a dink Smallie near the causeway this morning. No particular place. When the water is up and cloudy, think shallow.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Was there yesterday fishing for bass and my friend and I caught about 30 bass. A mix of smallies and largemouths. Fished from 12:30 pm till about 7:30. It was windy and cloudy. All caught on a variety of crankbaits and topwater baits. Biggest was just under 4lbs. No particular area we fished north and south. Caught the smallies on the north side.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Weird. I was just about to post a thread about ladue today. Haven't seen many reports on here.

Anyways, I fished it from my yak yesterday for walleye then switched over to bass/pike fishing. I got a report from the baitshop that eyes were hitting on harnesses, but i find it hard to believe anyone could keep a harness in the water for more than a few seconds without getting robbed by perch. Tried that for about an hour and a half on the south end near the causeway and into the channel/humps before becoming too frustrated to continue. Switched over to a large topwater plug and fished some of the bays on the south end with the hope of maybe getting a pike to strike. Had a few hits from bass but nothing too crazy. Trolled rapalas on the way back and hit a few crappie.

My question is this. Is the Ladue walleye fishery pretty much dead? What about the bass and pike populations before and after the white perch infestation? I understand if people want to be quiet about a good fishery if they have put in their time on the water, but you rarely hear any good reports coming from Ladue. Has it turned into more of a bass lake now?

I'll be honest even though I live basically right next to the lake, I very rarely ever fish it and usually end up making the drive to mosquito. So maybe I am wrong. But with such a beautiful lake, and probably one of the closest to Cleveland, one would think that the dnr would have some interest in protecting it, or in this case maybe trying to recover it. I just don't know how they would go about doing it? Maybe they don't either. Again, I could be completely wrong about the lake and maybe a few more dedicated individuals than myself have figured out how to fish it successfully, but with such a large lake so close to a metropolitan area, you'd think there would be a lot more talk about this lake.

Anyways, does anyone here do well on the lake? Walleye, bass, or pike? Don't need techniques or spots or anything, just a general yes/no. If the lake has indeed become infested, what do you think could be done? It would be a shame for NE Ohio to lose such a large and uninhabited lake if it has indeed been over run. Sorry for the long reply, but I've been wondering about this lake for a long time and I feel that some questions need to be answered regarding the future of this fishery.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out http://www.dobass.com/bass.html The bass fishing is good. You just have to figure them out. I agree that the ODNR could help out the lake some but with Akron owning it I bet their hands are tied on some things. They definitely need a new a ramp. The one there is terrible. I have to say at the bass weigh in's there has been some ODNR officers there. Earlier in the year in early May they had a survey boat out there interviewing fisherman. I was interviewed. The asked how long you were fishing, what you caught did you keep anything and if you did he would measure it. So they have not forgot about the lake. Hope this helps.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya I vote for new ramps first and foremost!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

We went to Ladue today, the first time in three years, without much luck. My dad get a 12.5-inch bass we kept and I got three catifsh at about 8, 12, and 15 inches. Otherwise, a bunch of small white perch, a small pumpkinseed, and an 8.5-inch crappie. Nothing would bite in the weeds, by shore, or under the bridge which has usually worked in the past. We did see some crappies caught there but they were all small. I did catch a cinder-block by catching a rope it was tied to. I said it was a hillbilly anchor and my dad cut more of the rope so no one else would snag it.

In all honesty, LaDue is worthless. The white perch have ruined it. I noticed today that even the white perch were smaller in size and number. The last time we kept 13 of them but none were big enough this time. Nothing else would bite either. I'd say to go to other lakes. That's how I feel. We can get everything we want there at other lakes. We've forgotten LaDue and have made Mosquito or go-to inland lake now. It's too bad I couldn't have gone there when it was superb. I'm only 18 and all the good trips I had there were when I was too young to remember too well. The last nice trips I remember were in 2006. Oh well.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to catch walleye on cranks and harnessess b4 the wp explosion. Cant troll more than 5 ft with out a wp hitting it or stealing bait. Gotta pitch the deeper weeds. Just not the same. There are BIG cats in there, and decent Bass fishing too. Dobass holds about a dozen tournys a yr there and those tourny guys fish it alot. Its also pretty small with little deep water. More like a big pond. Used to be tons of yellow perch too but I dont know anymore. Lotsa crappies. definitly needs new ramp.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Aang said:


> ...In all honesty, LaDue is worthless...


Wow, that statement might just be farther from the truth than anything else I've read here! While I don't argue the fact LaDue has a white perch problem, saying it's "worthless" is just asinine! 

You caught a small bass, some small catfish, small sunfish, small white perch and a small crappie all in one trip. Let me guess, nightcrawlers? If you go there using nightcrawlers, and are expecting a decent haul, you're sadly mistaken! You have to adapt your fishing techniques there.

Even with the present white perch situation, LaDue is still my favorite for big aggressive bass. Good numbers and overall average size, combined with one hell of a topwater bite make for a good trip most every time for me.

With that said, LaDue isn't a place where you go to fish for "anything that bites," or you'll have a very disappointing day. You have to play to it's strengths, which in my experience, is bass. Can also be a great catfish lake, with an above average "channel:bullhead" ratio. But again, not by using nightcrawlers!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Slow day, lost the only largemouth that bit, caught a tiny smallmouth and had a pike bite through my line, those were the only three bites I got in 9 hours out there... That boat ramp is the worst!!! I'm not going back there until that changes.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Stak, where did you launch off of? By the boat house or the 44 ramp?? That 44 ramp is worse than the boat house ramp...the boat house ramp isn't too terrible...


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

by the boat house, if you're by yourself theres nowhere to tie off your boat to park or go get your car and its nearly impossible to launch or take your boat out with out getting wet... there should atleast be a dock or something to get in and out of your boat and tie up to.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

stak45dx1 said:


> by the boat house, if you're by yourself theres nowhere to tie off your boat to park or go get your car and its nearly impossible to launch or take your boat out with out getting wet... there should atleast be a dock or something to get in and out of your boat and tie up to.


I agree, it is a pain there compared to other lakes. When I launch there (almost always solo) in the summer, I actually prefer to get wet, as it's part of the "cool-off" process, lol. But when I don't want to get wet, I don't. 

Launching is very easy to stay dry. I have a length of rope tied from the bow eye to the trailer winch post. The length of rope is a few feet longer than the distance from the winch post to the end of the trailer. I simply back in as usual, then pull forward slowly until the boat just touches the bank. As you're pulling forward, the rope you tied on will keep your boat from drifting away. Beach the boat and go park your vehicle. Process takes maybe 2 minutes tops. When you get back into the boat, use an oar to push off with. 100% dry.

Loading, however, has maybe a 90% chance of staying completely dry lol. When I'm done for the day, I'll beach the boat and go back the trailer in. I only back it in far enough to JUST get the boat started. (you want to keep the tongue above water, if possible, or you just lost your one chance of staying dry!) Get the boat started on the trailer, and walk the tongue to get the winch strap. I then winch the boat the remaining way onto the trailer, hop into the bed of my truck, and jump out onto dry ground.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Question: How low did La Due get last summer? My experience is that the crappie and eye fishing was on a severe downhill slope for quite a few years now. Gone are the days of FO crappie and nice eyes on Hot-N-Tots. Even some of the white perch had size. Did low water levels cause enough stress to cause a major fish kill? Something or someone needs to hit the "RESET" button on this formerly productive and beautiful lake.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

steelmagoo said:


> Question: How low did La Due get last summer? My experience is that the crappie and eye fishing was on a severe downhill slope for quite a few years now. Gone are the days of FO crappie and nice eyes on Hot-N-Tots. Even some of the white perch had size. Did low water levels cause enough stress to cause a major fish kill? Something or someone needs to hit the "RESET" button on this formerly productive and beautiful lake.


I guess that was the point I was trying to get at. I just wouldn't know where to begin. I doubt the odnr could use chemicals or anything of the sort due to the water being a source for Akron. I doubt that removing all of them through nets or ? would economically or even physically possible. Even if you missed 10 fish, the lake has already been shown to be a great ecosystem for the WP to thrive and repopulation wouldn't be that hard for them. 

O well, I just wish I was more of a bass guy. Does anyone here ever target pike? or are they more of a mistake when fishing for other species?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Introduce some muskie to eat the white perch!! I live 5 min from the lake and its a joke.. I'm not going to fish it anymore but will still hunt it- if the water doesn't go down too far. With the city of Akron owning it- I think its a lost cause.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> Introduce some muskie to eat the white perch!! I live 5 min from the lake and its a joke.. I'm not going to fish it anymore but will still hunt it- if the water doesn't go down too far. With the city of Akron owning it- I think its a lost cause.


Hmm, how about some Wipers too?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

^That's what I was thinking. And does the lake have any flatheads??


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

No flatheads...


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

There was some talk about putting flatheads in there a last year or a few years ago. They said they were going to put them in to try to control the white perch population. I thought I read about it on OGF.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Put some stripers in their! dont mess around with little wipers or anything. I say the ODNR should start building a decent population of stripers, and flatheads- but muskie wouldnt fair well since the numbers of pike and WP would eat up the fry/eggs and what not. They wouldnt be able to reproduce


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Ladue is an incredible fishery. This one of the best walleye seasons in recent years. They have been stocking it steady for the last 4 years along with the lakes natural reproduction. The lake is loaded with trophy walleyes. There is no doubt the white perch have overrun the lake and trolling worm harnesses is almost out the question. 
Walleye and weeds go together this time of year. Prime areas are weeds that are adjacent to chanels or deep water and will have walleyes hanging out in them. One way to fish for them is to take a 1/4 oz -3/8 oz weedless jig with 1/2 a night crawler. Flip them down into open pockets or off the weedbed edges. There will be no doubt when one hits. It is a thump! Usually if you find one there are many others. Flipping the weeds is not easy. You will catch a little of everything, pike, bass, giant sunfish, and catfish. You will also get hung up and frustrated. Small diameter fireline will help you break through the weeds. The reward of a 25" - 30" walleye will make that all go away.

Last Monday I crossed the causeway to noticed a boat in one of my favorite weed beds. I thought to myself they must be flipping the weeds for walleyes. As I approached in watched them slip the net under and a very nice walleye. I brought a smile to my face and thought of "if people only knew"

A second way that people have been catching them is to take an erie dearie with an crawler and buzz it over weeds that are a foot or two below the surface. The walleyes will rise up and grab it. Many old timers like this way and will go everyday and catch their limit of walleyes. I drive down 422 west to work everyday and see the same boats 4 times a week. Believe me I ask Jim at the bait shop how those certain colored boats do every chance I get.

After the water starts to warm the weeds start to die back. The walleyes will move into open water. You will be surprised how many you can catch mid-morning and later afternoon on crankbaits. With my electric motor I can do about 3.1 ish almost maxed out. That is the perfect speed to run a bandit 200 series crankbait. My favorite one is called "mistake" It painted two different colors on each side. Set the drag loose and wait for the alarm clock to go off!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. That's some good info Tigger!

I figured somebody had to be catching them, somehow.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Smallmouths in Ladue? That is the one fish I've never heard of coming out of that lake and I've fished it for close to 20 years...anyone else?


----------



## bohio (May 25, 2009)

I have fished this lake for along time and yes I catch a few smallmouth every year even a couple 4lbs. Find weeds, find fish!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Tigger- Thx so much for the detailed info... Maybe I'll give it another chance!?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> Ladue is an incredible fishery. This one of the best walleye seasons in recent years. They have been stocking it steady for the last 4 years along with the lakes natural reproduction. The lake is loaded with trophy walleyes. There is no doubt the white perch have overrun the lake and trolling worm harnesses is almost out the question.
> Walleye and weeds go together this time of year. Prime areas are weeds that are adjacent to chanels or deep water and will have walleyes hanging out in them. One way to fish for them is to take a 1/4 oz -3/8 oz weedless jig with 1/2 a night crawler. Flip them down into open pockets or off the weedbed edges. There will be no doubt when one hits. It is a thump! Usually if you find one there are many others. Flipping the weeds is not easy. You will catch a little of everything, pike, bass, giant sunfish, and catfish. You will also get hung up and frustrated. Small diameter fireline will help you break through the weeds. The reward of a 25" - 30" walleye will make that all go away.
> 
> Last Monday I crossed the causeway to noticed a boat in one of my favorite weed beds. I thought to myself they must be flipping the weeds for walleyes. As I approached in watched them slip the net under and a very nice walleye. I brought a smile to my face and thought of "if people only knew"
> ...


Small diameter fireline you don't say? What ever gave you that idea? LOL.

With the erie dearie you described what we used to call "butchin" ask Jim and he will know.

LaDue is the only reason I will regret getting rid of my 14' boat. Will not be able to get on that lake again.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Tigger.... good info. I've never tried trolling that fast @ LaDue. I usually go with Shad Raps. Flickers. Tots, Wally Divers, even DT4's work. I have a couple Bandit 200's but I've never tried trolling with 'em. Thanks - I'll give it a shot.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I was out there yesterday and the survey boat was out there again asking anglers questions. The lake was packed so it is far from dead.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Heading out there tomorrow to try and figure out some more deep stuff...have any luck Jay??


----------



## C&P2013 (Apr 25, 2013)

caught a walleye while fishing for bass this past Saturday. It was only about 13 - 14 inches and since I didn't know the size reg's for walleye at Ladue I threw it back. What is the size limit for walleye at LaDue?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

ToadJunky10 said:


> Heading out there tomorrow to try and figure out some more deep stuff...have any luck Jay??


Yes we did pretty good there was a small topwater bite early but later got into them deep. Is this Jim?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

C&P2013 said:


> caught a walleye while fishing for bass this past Saturday. It was only about 13 - 14 inches and since I didn't know the size reg's for walleye at Ladue I threw it back. What is the size limit for walleye at LaDue?


15 inches state wide

Sent from my HTC Magic using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There is no statewide limit on size of walleye in Ohio unless otherwise stated at a specific lake 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any tips on which weed beds? I was there Sunday exploring the dam section and the middle section...in which there are SO many weeds! It's hard to cast anything with treble hooks and not get a giant ball of weeds two seconds after the bait hits the water.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya GetTheNet...its Jim...was out there yesterday and had a pretty decent day...caught al sorts of large and smallmouth, all different sizes...best 5 were right around 11-12lbs...even caught a small that was still full with eggs...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You don't cast those large weed beds. All you do is drift through them and dip your jig and 1/2 nightcrawler down into the open pockets. A longer heavy rod and 15 to 20 lb test line help out. I crank the drag all the way down and only use about 8 to 10 feet of line hanging down from the rod tip. Drop it into the hole, jig it around a little then pull it out and drop it into the next weed hole. There's no chance to really fight the fish. Most can be lifted right into the boat but keep the net handy and let the fish do his fighting in the bottom of the boat. Standing up in the boat makes this easier but with the smaller LaDue boats one MUST be careful. 
Not my preferred way of catching walleyes but it works and works good. Early early morning and late evenings some can be caught right on the windward outside edge of those big weed beds by casting jigs and swimbaits.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

I see, now that makes sense! I was there casting over and over and getting nothing but weeds. I'm going to try to head there this weekend and try out that strategy. Hoping for a good report!


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

imadawg22 said:


> Smallmouths in Ladue? That is the one fish I've never heard of coming out of that lake and I've fished it for close to 20 years...anyone else?


I've been catching Smallmouths @ LaDue for 25 yrs. Back then, they were a little small but I've been catching 2 -5 lbers for a long time, even below the causeway. Keep trying.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used to be a fellow at Rice Lake - fished with cane poles, heavy test and jigs. He did the same thing, drifted and "dabbled" the holes in the grass beds. Caught the biggest walleyes in camp.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

imadawg22 said:


> Any tips on which weed beds? I was there Sunday exploring the dam section and the middle section...in which there are SO many weeds! It's hard to cast anything with treble hooks and not get a giant ball of weeds two seconds after the bait hits the water.


Actually, there aren't enough weeds @ LaDue. Up until about 12 yrs ago, it was lush and Bass and Walleye was incredible. I saw them dragging weeds out then, and it hasn't been back since. Whether they put chemicals in or not, you didn't even need electronics. The humps and ridges were obvious. If you're getting weeds on your treble hooks, don't use 'em. Adapt.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, I remember the "old days" when weeds would grow in thick carpets right to the surface. You're right, didn't even need electronics back then.


----------



## imadawg22 (Jun 8, 2012)

Went out tonight. Hit the west shore of the middle section...lots of weeds, no luck except for good ole white perch. 

Should I have stayed in the north end for walleyes?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

imadawg22 said:


> Smallmouths in Ladue? That is the one fish I've never heard of coming out of that lake and I've fished it for close to 20 years...anyone else?


Yep as stated I have fished it for a long time, maybe 20 years, but not recently. Have caught many smallies there.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

here ya go...this was on Monday at ladue


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys, thanks for all the truly great info.. When its not too windy I will try those tactics out in my canoe. (why did my bro sell his 14 ftr.?!)


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just let us know how ya do!!! Good Luck!! By the way I've been catching some ripper cats right on the 422 launch ramp coming in for the evening...









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

FYI: White Perch Tourney on Saturday 6/22


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey toad nice cat.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Monte!!!


----------

